# Gold in LCD panels - driver boards



## geneg (Oct 17, 2014)

Guys, I work on flat panel TVs for fun and have a bunch I have parted out. I know plasmas have gold tabs on the connectors to the glass panel. On Lcd TVs, moniors, etc, I have been collecting the driver boards from broken screens which appear to have a bunch of gold on them, very thin yet appears to be gold. Anyone have any luck reclaiming any gold from these boards?
Gene.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 17, 2014)

You can weigh the boards, takes some pictures of the gold and sell them on ebay.
If you want to safely try to recover and refine the gold, you will need to remove the
various chips off the boards and then you can use a couple of methods. Search on
"safety", AP (acid peroxide) and / or NaOH.

Good luck and be safe!!


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 18, 2014)

ok TV guy geneg... 
I have taken many monitors and flat panels apart. Yes, lots of good stuff inside but I have 1 oddity I'm in search of.

No clue what or where it came from... 1 back lighting assembly is made with LEDs. Very bright and have gold contacts seen through the bubble lens on top.

I'm looking for where it came from to search for more.

It's a couple few of the LEDs strung together.
I found that I can hook them up to a toy train power supply and adjust the brightness of them.
My idea is to make lights for my fish tanks. Dim to bright as the sun comes up and then back to dim with moon light.
The generate a good amount of heat so I will need a small fan to push air through and have the unit sealed from water infiltration.

It's all in my little knoggen but I need a couple more to produce the proto type.
Would save hundreds of $$ if I can find some. They seem brighter then anything else I've come across so far.

Any clue or thoughts?

B.S.


----------



## resabed01 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've scrapped a few TVs and monitors lately that were backlit with LEDs. Seems they are turning up more often now since the LED TVs have been on the market for a few years now and, coincidentally, the half life of a common TV nowadays is about 2 years. They will start turning up more often.


----------

